# 1975(?) Raleigh Gran Sport



## elginkid (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never posted in this forum, I don't think...as most of my bikes are quite a bit older.  As I've begun to do more serious cycling, a lightweight multi-speed bike has become a necessity.  This was bequeathed to my by my uncle who as it turns out did a lot of time trial riding back in the 70s.  The bike seems to be in fantastic original condition with the exception of one derailleur cog, which is missing a chunk or two.  

My question is...in all of the literature I've seen about the bike, it shows a wide range of cogs in the cassette...this one has very close sprocket ratios.  Was this an option, or a period replacement for time trial riding?














See how small they all are?

Wes


----------



## JOEL (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice! I like the color scheme. It has all the features of a high-end Raleigh, 531 frame/fork decals, and that sweet Stronglight crank. Huge frame (64cm?)

The corncob gearing is for speed. Your uncle must have been a strong rider. Those Simplex deralleur cogs are always broken, the plastic just doesn't age well. Unfortunately, as with all things French, they are a different size than all other deralleur cogs on the planet (at least all the ones I have tried). You'll have to find another Simplex for parts (or upgrade to Campy, Suntour, ect).


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome bike.
I think this bike would have come with something like a 14-28 freewheel.  That one isn't stock but an avid rider would choose gears to match the terrain he was riding on.  If you live somewhere flat, you get close ratios so you can always get exactly the gear you want.  If you live somewhere hilly, you need to have a wider range for the ups and downs.


----------



## elginkid (Sep 3, 2011)

It's now sporting a nice pair of hammered aluminum fenders.  I just need to find a complimentary head and tail light, add a rack, and switch to white tires, and I'll be set.


----------

